

Hacker dad asks: How do I encourage my young teen son to learn programming? - ilamont
http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/07/22/0452225

======
st3fan
This is your change to give him a proper education. There are some great
scheme/lisp books to get started with programming. Even for smart teens :-)

